# Greatings from Maryland



## The Funny Farmer (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello every one,

Just got my first horse Honey, 15h QH

other residents of the funny farm

2 Newbian goats Trigger and Trever
1 American Bull dog, Leeroy
1 Border colly, Bingo
2 Cats Murff and stiches


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Howdy!

I am from MD too. I live near Ocean City on Delmarva. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## The Funny Farmer (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks every one. I live in cecil co near the sassafras river.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I like your name, I have a sign on my back door that says "welcome to the funny farm" Welcome to the forum


----------

